# Matting query



## Kirsty Brown (Jul 16, 2013)

Hi - Dougal is almost 8 months and I am wondering when to expect matting to start. His coat is lovely just now - long and wavy - and I would love to keep it that way. However, he doesn't like being brushed and I'm concerned this might be a problem. I've noticed quite a few small patches of soft hair all round the house and wondered if this is his puppy hair shedding. Would love any advice! Thank you!


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

When yo say he doesnt like it what do you mean. fidiget or bitey. 


get on top for the grooming now and you can prevent it being a problem later. 


however it is rare that cockapoos over 2 can be kept in a full coat regardless of whether they enjoy being groomed or not. 

He needs to accept being groomed. as its going to happen anyway and it will make your groomers life so much easier if you are firm with him now and let him know who is boss. not liking being groomed is a learned behavior. when he fidgets or bites you have given up and he has won.


----------

